# MDB --> MDF export



## PHPbubu (15. Mai 2006)

Moinsen,
Ich schaffe es einfach nicht aus Access 2003, eine Datenbank (mdb) in eine MSSQL-Server-Datenbank (mdf) umzuwandeln. Hat mir jemand eine Hilfestellung ?


----------



## Admi (15. Mai 2006)

Mit dem MySQL Migration Toolkit könntest du von Access auf MySQL portieren. Vielleicht kann man dann über ODBC in MsSQL kommen? Habs aber noch nie versucht, wär zumindest ein Anfang.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

dafür gibt es den „Upsizing-Assistenten“, den man in Access 2003 unter dem Menüpunkt Extras ? Datenbank-Dienstprogramme findet. Dazu muss allerdings eine Verbindung zum entsprechenden Microsoft SQL Server aufgebaut werden können.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## PHPbubu (15. Mai 2006)

;-) danke, werde das genannte morgen früh gleich ausprobieren

edit: Der Import mit Upsizing scheint langsam aber sicher zu klappen. Es dauert nur etwas lang, fast eine Minute pro Tabelle.


----------

